# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Problme diviseur de frquence pour MLI.

## Nyght

Bonjour,

Voila, j'ai besoin de gnr une sinsoide d'amplitude et frquence variable pour de la MLI.
J'ai jamais cod en VHDL mais jusque la je m 'en suis sortit mais en fixant dans mon code VHDL du diviseur de frquence, la frquence que je voulais pour ma sinusoide.

Maintenant je voudrais que ce paramtre (variable : Fmodulante) soit une entre de mon bloc..et la ca coince car je ne sais pas comment la dclarer dans mon programme.
Voici le code du diviseur : 



```

```

Une ide svp ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## mith06

Bonjour.

Tu y tais presque!



```

```

Maintenant rflchit un peu avec un papier et un crayon, et cherche l'quation entre la frquence du signal NewClk la valeur de lentier Fmodulante et la frquence du signal clk.

----------


## Nyght

Merci pour ta rponse, ca fonctionne parfaitement !

D'ailleurs, je sais pas si tu sais mais je me suis renseign et il existe une MegaWizard (MegaWizard/DSP/SignalGeneration) qui fait la gnration de sinus modulable en frquence et amplitude mais je n'ai pas encore test ^^

Merci encore pour ton aide !

bye  ::ccool::

----------

